# Durability (re)test: Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard vs Sonax Polymer Netshield



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

According to Jesse & Blackmondie, the preparation for _Bodyguard_ wasn't optimal in my previous test.

*Preparation*
I washed the car with _Wolf's Chemicals White Satin_. The bonnet was then polished with _Scholl S3 Gold_. 
Any polish residue was removed with _Gyeon Prep_.
I put a small amount of _Wolf's Chemicals Nano Glaze_ on a microfibre pad and rubbed it in thoroughly. I buffed it off with a microfibre towel.

*Application - Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard*
I placed a few drops on a suede applicator cloth. I rubbed it in with overlapping motions. I then let it dry for half an hour and buffed the residue off with a microfibre towel.

*Application - Sonax Polymer Netshield*
I sprayed a small amount on a spider foam puck. Then I spread it over the paint in small sections, wiping it off immediately with a microfibre towel.









_Left: Sonax Polymer Netshield
Right: Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard
There's a small strip in the middle where there's only Wolf's Chemicals Nano Glaze._

I won't be testing the beading in the next 72 hours to make sure _Bodyguard_ has fully cured. I'm also curious as to how _Sonax PNS_ will perform over the _Nano Glaze_.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Interested in the results :thumb:

Did you use Nano glaze on the entire bonnet (under Sonax) or just under Bodyguard?

If so then Sonax may have some some bonding issues


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

I used Nano Glaze on the entire bonnet, so also under Sonax PNS. I guess we'll find out if it has bonded soon enough. 

It's not really obvious from the picture, but the Bodyguard is way more glossy than PNS.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 1: Result after 250 km (day 2): 
*
While driving home from work, it started to rain unexpectedly. This means that the car has been dry for 50 hours since the products were applied.

The water seems to fly off the Bodyguard section. The Sonax PNS requires a little more wind / speed to stay dry.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 2: Result after 630 km (day 4): *

While parked at work yesterday, the car got another splash of rain. 
My observations afterwards were that the _Bodyguard_ section was again the driest, followed by the _Polymer Netshield_. 
The _Nano Glaze_ also beads, but doesn't seem to have sheeted any water off.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_









_Wolf's Chemicals Nano Glaze_


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 3: Result after 1200 km (day 11): *
I washed the car yesterday with _Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam_ and _Wolf's Chemicals White Satin_. I sprayed some water on the car to check the beading:









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_

Both products seem to have survived the wash / 1200 km without any degradation at all. Sheeting wise, the _Bodyguard_ still has a slight advantage.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the updates and the retest. Seems like bodyguard is noz doing what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 4: Result after 2300 km (day 21)*
Another small update after washing the car yesterday:









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

we'll see how this goes, its going to be close by the looks of it. Still think PNS is a no brainer given its half the price and not shampoo fussy nor application


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 4: Result after 3500 km (day 29): *
Both products have survived heavy rain, hail & snow at this time.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 4: Result after 5000 km (day 36): *









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

5000 km (day 36). damn..
i do 5000km in 9-10 months )))


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

That's probably why I rarely get more than 2 months from my LSP's ;-).


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 5: Result after 7350 km (day 49): *
Beading test after having foamend (_Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam_) and washed (_Wolf's Chemicals White Satin_) the car.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Sonax hold better?


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

It's a bit hard to tell, we'll see if the difference becomes more pronounced in the coming weeks.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 6: Result after 8370 km (day 56): *
Beading test after having foamed (_Obsession Wax Blizzard_) and washed (_Obsession Wax Purify_) the car.
It seems that _Sonax Polymer Netshield_ has a slight edge over _Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ now.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_


----------



## JSBahia (Jan 2, 2015)

How is the bottom half of the car holding up? That's where my LSP usually gives up first - I do 700 motorway miles a week


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you get any filling from the nano glaze during application? And are the fillers still present with both sealants


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

PNS standing up t what is thrown at it all for 13 odd quid


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

JSBahia said:


> How is the bottom half of the car holding up?


The bottom half has been topped up with various products, so I can't say anything helpful.



Yellow Dave said:


> Did you get any filling from the nano glaze during application? And are the fillers still present with both sealants


It does hide/fill minor imperfections, but I've seen great results when applied by machine. The whole bonnet still has a nice gloss, so I think the Nano Glaze is still present.



alan hanson said:


> PNS standing up t what is thrown at it all for 13 odd quid


The price/performance ratio of PNS is unbelievable. I wonder if Gyeon's Cancoat is any better for double the price.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Stinus said:


> The price/performance ratio of PNS is unbelievable. I wonder if Gyeon's Cancoat is any better for double the price.


You should look at Bilt Hamber's Double Speed Wax, similar price and performance, but many many more applications.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you given it a weak apc wash already?


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackmondie said:


> Have you given it a weak apc wash already?


No, but I can try that next wash! 
What dilution do you recommend? 1:20?


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 6: Result after 9500 km (day 63): *
Beading test after having washed (_Obsession Wax Purify_) the car.
_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ also got an APC (1:20) cleaning afterwards.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Which one sheets faster? (really awkward question :lol: )


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

A&J said:


> Which one sheets faster? (really awkward question :lol: )


I wouldn't know, I find this hard to test, especially with the strong winds currently.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I meant when you wash and flood the car with a low stream of water which panel sheets water faster.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

Ah, I think Wolf's would win that one. Will check again next wash.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

*Update 7: Result after 11000 km (day 70): *
Beading test after having washed (_Obsession Wax Purify_) the car.
_Sonax Polymer Netshield_ is sheeting slightly faster.









_Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_









_Sonax Polymer Netshield_


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

After 11000 km / 70 days both _Wolf's Chemicals Bodyguard_ and _Sonax Polymer Netshield_ are still protecting the bonnet.

It seems that _Wolf's Chemicals Nano Glaze_ works very well with _Bodyguard_, as I now get better durability than in my previous test :thumb: .

However, _Sonax Polymer Netshield_ has a slight edge in terms of sheeting and beading.

As I will receive the first sample of my custom wax that is in development soon, I'm going to strip everything from the paint and therefor put an end to this test.


----------

